# Frankenstein built and paint by me.



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Patchwork Frankenstein by Lee Ames - built and painted in around a week using Acrylic paints.
This kit was released in 1996 by Morbid Models, it's 1/6th scale and soild resin. Quite a few people have noted the kit resembles the Bernie Wightson Frankenstein monster, and i must agree!.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice :thumbsup: !


~RK~


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, Ian!! I've not seen this version before, very cool build-up! - Denis


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice paintjob, Ian. I like how you handled the shading on his coat.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow! That's a dynamic kit and very well painted and finished.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

IanWilkinson said:


> Quite a few people have noted the kit resembles the Bernie Wightson Frankenstein monster, and i must agree!.


Oh, it's _definitely_ based on Berni Wrightson's artwork.

Beautifully done Ian! The skintones and shading/highlighting on the clothes are spot on, and the colors you used on the base really compliment the figure! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Never saw a frank that looked like that..I would have never known it was the Frankenstein monster...terrific job, though...very well done..

Z
*


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I like this monster too. Good job on all aspects of painting. great job!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zathros said:


> *Never saw a frank that looked like that..I would have never known it was the Frankenstein monster...*


Just fyi, the sculpt appears to be loosely based on Berni Wrightson's artwork that was done for a 1983 re-issue of Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley's novel. Here's an example:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

That's a new one to me too. Vaugely scarecrow-like. I like your treatment of the clothing a lot... did you preshade the coat to give the creases depth, or did you do the shadows afterwards? Just curious. Looks great!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Job :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice, Ian! I like the raw, inflamed look around the stitches and scars!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I love the Karloff classic Frankenstein and could see how that was a fairly reasonable rendition of a patch work creature from human parts. But to be honest this sculpt is likely even more realistic as far as realism of a Frankenstein would be. And of course the usual excellent build and paint up Ian. Another nice model to put on the shelf and somewhat unique as well.

Bob


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Great Work Ian :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

*shading..*



louspal said:


> That's a new one to me too. Vaugely scarecrow-like. I like your treatment of the clothing a lot... did you preshade the coat to give the creases depth, or did you do the shadows afterwards? Just curious. Looks great!


The coat was both pre-shaded and then washed over with darker tones - as i had no idea what colours to use i just opted for 'natural' tones.. i was going to paint the coat a sort of redish brown.. but thought it would distract all the scar tissue too much!.. many thanks for all the complements!.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work as ever.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

very good job.


----------

